# Mozart's Room toy find



## classicorbust (May 18, 2017)

just looking around the internet for stuff about mozart as my son was doing a project at school, i found this lego set which depicts mozart's room, the guy who made has the goal of educating kids in a fun and creative way, i only share this as i think it is a wonderful idea to get kids interested in classical music, and who knows maybe it can spur them to learn some instruments

https://ideas.lego.com/projects/175424


----------

